# jump jump jump around?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't really deal with DP/DR much anymore, but lately I've been finding this crazy amount of nervous energy where I just want to run and jump and move move move around. I can't hold still. My feet and legs bounce when I'm sitting down, when I'm standing I'm constantly twitching. I'm just like a ball of energy. I guess it's better than having DP/DR but good LORD I can't handle this. I'm out of control. Anyone get this? Know something that helps? Thanks :lol:  :shock:  :? 8)  :roll: :wink: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: (that's me in an hours period of time)


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

you gotta provide an outlet for your pent up energy. if you dont, your legs will bounce around and youll get jittery.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

deleted by mista


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

deleted by mista


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

wow, i find it kinda sad that i posted like 3 well said responses to this post & another & they were deleted. I really don't feel like retyping them, but i do think its bullshit that Jason is allowed to say whatever he wants & my reponses get deleted?????????? WOW


----------

